# Support Our Troops - Stealing Magnets



## jmackenzie_15 (24 Dec 2006)

Perhaps many of you experience this quite often, but:

I work at CFB Gagetown, im from a small town in nova scotia. Im going on tour shortly, and I gave many members of my family at request a bunch of those magnets, which i bought in gagetown.. they arent easy to find, if at all back home.

Anyway, pretty much all of them have been stolen right off of their vehicles. Maybe im overreacting but how can anyone steal something like that? For all they know im the father of a fallen soldier or something... people just take them anyway, why, because they want to look good and "support the troops" ? Hell, id buy a hundred and just GIVE them away... why do people have to steal them from soldiers families?

Its disgusting.


----------



## kratz (25 Dec 2006)

Over the past year, I have had to replace many of them. Maybe it's a growth industry. Steal them from the people who know where to buy them and say you support the troops. BTW the troops + families have to buy more magnets.  >


----------



## CrazyCanuck (25 Dec 2006)

I was always wondering if people did that, now I know


----------



## peaches (25 Dec 2006)

I have had 2 stolen, 1 by someone, the other by the carwash!


----------



## Rice0031 (25 Dec 2006)

Boater said:
			
		

> I was always wondering if people did that, now I know



Same here... One time I came back to my car to find my magnet repositioned.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Dec 2006)

Mack674 said:
			
		

> why do people have to steal them from soldiers families?



Because many people in general tend to suck.


----------



## 241 (25 Dec 2006)

I have seen one car driving around town with a magnet that said "Some arsehole stole my support magnet" not sure if they made it after someone stole theres or not though, and I have seen an awful of the support the troops magnets here which is surprising because the only place in Red Deer here that I know of that sells them is the Sgts Wo's and Officers mess at the armouries so I am guessing a lot of people are buying them of the net...Or maybe stealing them...


----------



## darmil (25 Dec 2006)

> I have had 2 stolen, 1 by someone, the other by the carwash!



lol I had one stolen and the other was taken by the carwash.I think it's just kids being dumb, if it really is people stealing them just to have one.Why not get onto Walmart and Canadian Tire and others to sell them?


----------



## proudnurse (25 Dec 2006)

My Dad lost his POW/MIA magnet in the carwash. I have had mine from army.ca for a while now, and luckily I still have mine. Nobody took it and thankfully not the car wash. 

It's frustrating and sad that we live in a society where there is little respect. My Mom and her hubby live in a small town of 150 people, where he grew up and him and his family never had to lock thier car doors or house doors, and quite unfortunately thier house got robbed when they were sleeping a couple yrs ago. I don't know what would have happened if the dog did not wake them up "sigh". 

Stealing someones property, is such a shame and too bad people like this don't ever feel sorry. 

I had caught this as I was signing out for the night, well while I am here Merry Christmas, God Bless our Troops and thier families that love them. 

~Rebecca~


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (25 Dec 2006)

Yeah the car wash stole all of my moms magnets i got here then i went back to the car wash and they gave them back to me 2 weeks later, and then that day some kids stole them off the van, right in front of my mom and I. What a world


----------



## leopard11 (25 Dec 2006)

I had baught two from the Meaford CANEX, and one was stolen within the week of my putting it up, so I decided to keep my other one in my room since I didnt want to get it stolen.  A few days ago I went to the CANEX website  http://www.cfpsa.com/en/canex/  in search of a Red Friday t-shirt and found that you can purchase a licence plate frame which has a canadian flag on the top and says support the troops on the bottom for 4 dollars, needless to say i baught one, and as soon as it arrives it will replace my dumb dealer frame.  The website is down right now, however when it is back online i will post pictures and a direct link.


----------



## Kendrick (25 Dec 2006)

Around here some people steal the magnets to "protest" the "war".  So they just steal them and toss them.  I've had to replace quite a few off my family's vehicles.  No comments....


----------



## Gumboot (25 Dec 2006)

Good Afternoon
I two have had two stolen from the rear of my van, I am retired after 27 years in the RC Sigs and have a Vets plate. I guess some people will steal anything.

Regards

Bruce
VVV


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Dec 2006)

Back in the summer, the CANEX on Stadacona had Support Our Troops licence plate covers.  Both HLs and I bought one and...they haven't been stolen yet.  Has anyone else seen/bought these?  Not as easy to swipe as a magnet I guess. 

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Dec 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Back in the summer, the CANEX on Stadacona had Support Our Troops licence plate covers.  Both HLs and I bought one and...they haven't been stolen yet.  Has anyone else seen/bought these?  Not as easy to swipe as a magnet I guess.
> 
> Merry Christmas all.



They stlll have them. I am always around that area while on detail.  ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (25 Dec 2006)

I had one stolen here in Phoenix - an international problem, obviously


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (26 Dec 2006)

I had another magnet, a yellow one, in the back of my car... i had that one originally untill i got a cadpat one (i liked it better). The yellow one went on my car and was there for a total of 48 hours untill i made the fatal mistake of parking my car for 15 minutes while I went inside a pizza shop in new glasgow.

New Glasgow magnet thieves = 2
Me = 0

a relative of mine that was in vietnam (was wounded) had a license plate that displays that, and somebody even stole that on him before. He since had it replaced obviously but still.. what is wrong with people.

Nobody steals the breast cancer magnets lol

Do you think if people working at the vets wing went on longer breaks, teenagers/"protesters" would start stealing veterans too?


----------



## niner domestic (26 Dec 2006)

People do steal the breast cancer magnet.  At least while they thieves are stealing my magnet, they are leaving my vehicle's hood insignia alone.  (last one cost me 75 bucks to replace)


----------



## JesseWZ (26 Dec 2006)

At least one legion in Winnipeg (that I know of) besides the local MFRC sells them.


----------



## Fyuri (26 Dec 2006)

I plan on painting one onto my car, instead of buying a magnet, once I own my own car... Let's see them try to steal the car...


----------



## rmacqueen (26 Dec 2006)

6 months and still have the origianal ;D


----------



## proudnurse (26 Dec 2006)

Fyuri said:
			
		

> I plan on painting one onto my car, instead of buying a magnet, once I own my own car... Let's see them try to steal the car...



Fyuri, for some reason I can see you doing this I don't know why, lol!  

Cheers, Rebecca


----------



## Pea (26 Dec 2006)

My car is a bit overdone in some peoples eyes, but I like it.

I have the support our troops license plate cover, as well as the cadpat ribbon magnet on the back. My fave item though, is my foamy support our troops ribbon that hangs from my rearview mirror. Got it from a Veterens wife back in the summer. Oh I also have a yellow support dogtag that hangs inside my car, but no one can see it. Got it from someone who is overseas now, so it's just basically a sentimental thing I like to keep with me.

I orginally had the yellow magnet, but someone stole it. So I went out and bought the black magnet that says "some ******* stole my support magnet", and I put that on the opposite side of where I now have the cadpat ribbon. It seems to make a lot of people chuckle when stopped at red lights.


----------



## EW (26 Dec 2006)

A friend of mine had one stolen off his car while visiting N.Y. City.  Whoever did it must be having a hard time explaining why he has one with French on it.    

If the problem persists, the website sells the removable decals for the inside of the window.  We have one on the glass for our front door.


----------



## battleaxe (26 Dec 2006)

I had one, and when I noticed it missing, I just assumed it had fallen off. 
My first thought wasn't actually that someone had stolen it, but that I put it in a bad spot for wind, or that it had fallen off on a rainy day, or that I had stuck it on a dirty part of the car and it didn't stick so well. (Given that I don't wash my car often enough-this last scenario is most likely)
I took more care with the next one-washed the area where I wanted to put it more thoroughly-and I never lost it.
So, are there other circumstances that the magnets may not stick so well and fall off?  For example, I always thought that if it got really cold, they'd get stiff and not adhere as well as they should.
Just a thought. I'm sure some are stolen- but many must just fall off, no?


----------



## Harris (26 Dec 2006)

Since my Sport Trac has a plastic bed, magnets don't stick obviously.  I was able to get a Support the troops sticker ribbon at Canadian Tire.  FYI.


----------



## Gronk (26 Dec 2006)

Here in Whitehorse I've had a ribbon stolen and my friend has had two stolen. That was last spring. Now that more people have them, there seems to be less thefts.


----------



## lyned (1 Jan 2007)

Haven't had any stolen yet, but, the wife traded with someone who liked ours. Traded a Yellow support ribbon for a Legion ribbon.


----------



## c.jacob (1 Jan 2007)

I ordered 3 online from the Canex in Petawawa.  One was on my car, one was on my work truck and a spare.  The two I had on vehicles both were stolen.  Even my boss thought that was disgusting.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2007)

At the very bottom of the page are Decals that you can order for your window, costing $1.99.  No one should steal your window.   ;D

If, in the case that it is a bunch of Tree Hugging Granola Crunching Leftie Pinko Fruitcake Antiwar types committing vandalism, then it may make them think twice.  So screw the THGCLPFA and get a window decal.


----------



## karl28 (1 Jan 2007)

Hey guys I had one stolen off my car  but with the second one that I bought I taped it on the inside of my window people can still see it but no one can take it


----------



## mysteriousmind (1 Jan 2007)

In October or November..not sure...but mostly November...

I had my magnet stolen from my car while I was at home when I discovered it I was outside and my neighbour was there... A few days after I got outside with my uniform, I was going to the cadet corps..and the same neighbour got out and gave me a new magnet telling me he did not know I was in the military...and he was sorry. 

He said He bought a new one for me to show the respect he had toward the military even if I insisted that I was not reg or res that I was an CIC. he told me...you are wearing the uniform, you deserve respect. that is how I learned that he had done 28 years of reg army in the navy.


----------



## Rice0031 (1 Jan 2007)

So that makes it okay for him to swipe your stuff?

Or was he sorry that someone else had stolen it and he was replacing it on that account?


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (2 Jan 2007)

I bought one for my car and one for my truck. The truck goes to St Mary's University with my son one day and the magnet disappears.....coincidence...I don't think so.


----------



## teddybear (2 Jan 2007)

I bought one for my van and it was stolen within the 2 days after I took my husband to the airport to go back to Afghanistan. Now I have it put around the rear wiper (through the cutout) and it seems to work. Maybe it makes it a little more time consuming for someone to take and risk being caught!


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Jan 2007)

Mine has been on my car for about 6 months, it is parked at my university about twice a week and so far I haven't had any problems and hopefully I never will.


----------



## mysteriousmind (2 Jan 2007)

Rice0031 said:
			
		

> So that makes it okay for him to swipe your stuff?
> 
> Or was he sorry that someone else had stolen it and he was replacing it on that account?


He was sorry that someone had stole it and in a good samaritan he bought it back to replace it. 

It is shitty that some one steals the magnet.


----------



## Teflon (2 Jan 2007)

Here in Edmonton, my wife had one the whole tour I was away (Jan - Aug) and I've had one since I got back and to this day we still have them but they are quite common here in Edmonton so maybe thats why no ones lifted them.

It's pretty sad for somebody to swipe such a thing.


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> It's pretty sad for somebody to swipe such a thing.


I would say that for the ones that have been stolen off my vehicles in the Oromocto/Gagetown area; but in the cases of mine that were removed in Springhill, Amherst, Newcastle & Toronto, I'm willing to excuse them on the basis that there isn't an MFRC or Canex available in their immediate area where they could purchase their own.

So I guess I have assisted someone who wanted to show their support for us, without the means to obtain them on their own. I'm sure their cycle just continues as the one they stole from me due to it's availability is stolen from them by another in the same non-Canex/non-MFRC situation.

Perhaps we should serialize them or put in GPS.... >


----------



## traumawolf (2 Jan 2007)

Due to the spare tire on the rear and all the useless badging the manufacturer put back there, there wasn't enough room for the large magnet. I used the little ribbon on the white background that comes inside the loop of the big magnet when shipped from Canex (possibly meant for your fridge). Seems to work well and has survived several carwashes. Perhaps its small size will help it avoid cowardly thieves. Stay safe!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (8 Jan 2007)

the Canex in Gagetown has the ones that mount inside the window.  Atleast, I think that is what they were when we stopped in on the way up last week to Qc.  I would have gotten some but my license plate holder works just fine... ;D


----------



## gaspasser (8 Jan 2007)

Yes, Canex now has the thin plastic ones that stick to the inside of a window, makes them very hard to "acquire".  Here in Trenton, I thinks there's too much support and sympathy for anyone to steal a magnet.  Plus you can get support "somethings" anywhere in town and Canex.
Cheers,


----------



## Crush (9 Jan 2007)

I had my yellow one stolen from my car in the parking lot at work... I replaced it with a cadpat one and bought a backup one for when some mumbly-peg steals it... knock on wood, that hasn't happened yet. 

I also have the licence plate frame... had some guy on a motorcycle squeeze up next to me at a conjested intersection wanting to know where he could buy one... 

The yellow support ribbons that are now on all Durham Regional Police (Ontario) vehicles are stickers so they don't get stolen - they had them made as a special order and they have the police service logo on it.


----------



## reccecrewman (10 Jan 2007)

I've had 3 stolen so far........... 1 yellow, 2 cadpat.  Perhaps if they came with a little IED upon legal purchase that when peeled off a car they exploded some kind of bright coloured, nasty smelling, extremely hard to wash off dye...............  Word would spread not to f*** with those magnets once mounted on a car.  >

Regards


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Jan 2007)

I had two stolen off my car (one cadpat and one yellow), wile it was parked in the compound at work.


----------



## niner domestic (10 Jan 2007)

I'm going to put this one on my car to see how long it lasts...(and what even torqued me more is someone stole the yellow ribbon we tied around our tree for my neighbour who is away right now.)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jan 2007)

Well, I just hope they are stealing them to use them on their cars, as opposed to....throw them out as they "oppose the occupation of Iraq and the Americanization of Canada under the Harper Regime"   :


----------



## Pea (10 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I'm going to put this one on my car to see how long it lasts...(and what even torqued me more is someone stole the yellow ribbon we tied around our tree for my neighbour who is away right now.)



I put one of those on my car when someone stole my yellow mangenet Niner. It's been on there for about 4 months now and no one has touched it. Although I do get a lot of laughs at red lights when people behind me get close enough to read it.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2007)

I've had three (2 yellow and 1 CADPAT) stolen off my car and two (yellow) stolen off the wife's van. We have gone to the widow decals in both vehicles (1 yellow on mine and 1 yellow and 1 CADPAT on the wife's). My wife bought me one of the plate covers, but they don't fit on the Sunfire's, so it is on her van.

On our fridge, we have a yellow, CADPAT, US Camo, Ft Drumm, Legion and two others I can't remember off the top of my head. At least the B******s who broke into my house last month didn't get those


----------



## reccecrewman (10 Jan 2007)

That ribbon made me laugh so hard my sides started to hurt......... Somebody PLEASE tell me where I can find one of those "Some ***hole stole..........." ribbons.  I'll take 2!

Regards


----------



## niner domestic (10 Jan 2007)

Recce... PM on it's way.


----------



## Pea (10 Jan 2007)

I bought my magnet like that at Spencers, in West Edmonton Mall. I'm not sure about where its other locations are. I did a quick look on google and I see they are available online here: http://www.bwild.com/soasstmysuma.html

Hope that helps.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (10 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Well, I just hope they are stealing them to use them on their cars, as opposed to....throw them out as they "oppose the occupation of Iraq and the Americanization of Canada under the Harper Regime"   :



Don't count on it....there are a lot of bozos out there with some pretty un-informed ideas. :clown:


----------



## aesop081 (10 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> I'm going to put this one on my car to see how long it lasts...(and what even torqued me more is someone stole the yellow ribbon we tied around our tree for my neighbour who is away right now.)



i had one after i got 2 of the yellow ones stolen....well someone stole that too  :threat:


----------



## geo (10 Jan 2007)

Had two yellow ones stolen - the Cadpat one I now have has yet to be touched (3 mths)
(must be the cadpat camo job :warstory:


----------



## WZukon (11 Jan 2007)

I read this entire thread with profound fascination.  And somewhat ambiguous sentiment.  Stealing is wrong.  Period.  But to me there's something touching about a fellow Canadian who happening upon a Support Our Troops magnet, experiences enough covetousness to actually steal it.  Bizarre, I know, but let me explain.  The first thing that springs to mind is General Hillier's latest roadshow speech.  In it he shares with his audience a video clip from This Hour has 22 Minutes, where a news anchor, a defense expert and government official prattle on to the exclusion of any other intelligent comment about they each wish to make clear that they support the troops. (You can view the clip here: http://www.cbc.ca/22minutes/video.html.  Find Nov 21 2006, “I support the troops”)  General Hillier expresses…well…gratefulness I guess, that in spite of what Canadians think about the military action, they genuinely appreciate our CF members willingness to take on this difficult, dirty and dangerous work.  And the extent of this appreciation in Canadian society is unprecedented.
The second thought that surfaces is a little more personal.  My occupation rather restricts my usefulness in South East Asia ops, so when an Any Trade opportunity of my rank arose in ’03, I volunteered.  My younger siblings were supportive, but one older and my mother were not.   To them, my desire to go was incomprehensible.  The comments I got were “The Forces have brainwashed you”, “If you love me you wouldn't go” and “I can't believe that f-ing Bush is doing this to ME.”  I know their reactions sprang from concern, but I was unprepared for the aggressive anger they conveyed.  Until then I didn't fully understand what support means.  I do now.  It's any word or deed that communicates a respectful appreciation and gratitude.  Even the illegal deeds. 
Should discover that my Support Our Troops magnet was stolen, I think my reaction would be, “Wow… somebody cares.”


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2007)

You sure you posted in the right thread ?


----------



## rmacqueen (11 Jan 2007)

niner domestic said:
			
		

> and what even torqued me more is someone stole the yellow ribbon we tied around our tree for my neighbour who is away right now.


Someone stole one of the yellow ribbons I had around my tree.  Luckily I put a nail into the other one I have because it is still there although they untied it.


----------



## WZukon (12 Jan 2007)

I'm sure I didn't.  I was reading "Support Our Troops - Stealing Magnets" when I posted.

Are we sure this forum is working okay.


----------



## Inch (12 Jan 2007)

WZukon said:
			
		

> I'm sure I didn't.  I was reading "Support Our Troops - Stealing Magnets" when I posted.
> 
> Are we sure this forum is working okay.



With my mighty moderator powers, I have fixed your post location.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (13 Jan 2007)

Me too, id love one of those "some ***hole stole my support ribbon" magnets for my family's vehicles.... about 6 in total were stolen... id love to know where to buy some.


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Jan 2007)

An interesting twist to someone stealing one of the ribbons I had tied on my tree, it has reapeared on a lamp post down the street.  If people are going to steal my ribbons and spread them around town then I have no problem with it.


----------



## Kendrick (13 Jan 2007)

Woo, 3rd one stolen for me this week.  And here's the kicker: ON base.


----------



## Badanai (13 Jan 2007)

Trenton is bad for kids stealing any support magnets.. I caught a kid doing it at the A&P down town Trenton last year.


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Yeah, that sounds like a swarm of kids looking for something to do?  Or someone who didn't have one.  The Canex has tons, so I really can't see taking one because you don't have one a good reason.
I have three original ribbons on my van.


----------



## Badanai (13 Jan 2007)

Mine is a decal now no way of it being taken off


----------



## gaspasser (13 Jan 2007)

Yes, decal on the inside of the window....


----------



## Kendrick (13 Jan 2007)

I'll keep the magnets, but I'll start putting razor blades on them to take it back to them.   :threat:


----------



## westie048 (13 Jan 2007)

I have had a few taken from me, but as long as the person that took it is putting it on their car, and not taking it just to distroy it, then I have no prob with it, still makes me a little mad cause I have to get a new one. That is why I put it inside the window now. I think people are taking them just cause they don't know where to get them.






 :evil:


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Jan 2007)

Kendrick said:
			
		

> Woo, 3rd one stolen for me this week.  And here's the kicker: ON base.



I had my two stolen off my car when it was parked in a Veh compound.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 Jan 2007)

WZukon said:
			
		

> Should discover that my Support Our Troops magnet was stolen, I think my reaction would be, “Wow… somebody cares.”



Great.  Do you have anything else I can steal that can demonstrate my caring and concern?   :  Nothing says "I love you" like a stolen car...
The people stealing them are likely tossing them in the garbage, because they don't want people to support the military.  If they wanted to show support for the CF, they would buy one legitmately.


----------



## rosco (28 Aug 2007)

For anyone spending time on the Wet Coast be warned...
My father and I have had our Magnets stolen EVERY time we take the ferry between Vancouver and The Island.
We even witnessed one "punk" tossing the magnet overboard. Unfortunately he fled before I could counter his antimilitary protest  
We now remove our magnets before boarding and replace them upon arrival.
Still gets me choked every time I have to take it off!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Aug 2007)

rossco said:
			
		

> We even witnessed one "punk" tossing the magnet overboard. Unfortunately he fled before I could counter his antimilitary protest



How does one "flee" on a ferry?  Perhaps your foot pursuit technique needs some polishing?


----------



## rosco (28 Aug 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> How does one "flee" on a ferry?  Perhaps your foot pursuit technique needs some polishing?



Along the car deck and over the ramp. We had just docked and it was time to get in the car and disembark. 
A running persuit and takedown in the middle of a crowed parking lot probably wouldn't be the best for PR either.
My point was more save others the same hassle not analyse tactics.  :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (28 Aug 2007)

So you were in your car, but just let it happen?  I don't presume to know how the ferries work, but seems like there would be at least a couple of people in between the boat and open territory that might have helped you?  
It just stikes me a bit odd that you appear to have made no effort to retain your personal property in the face of a crime in progress.  ??? Maybe I'm way off.  
Good luck with your magnet retention issues.


----------



## ex-Sup (28 Aug 2007)

Now that the time to return to work is approaching, I'm not looking forward to what might happen to mine. Last spring one of my school's finest took mine off and stuck it to one of the exterior doors. Luckily my truck faces said door or I wouldn't have noticed it was gone. Then it made me think of the previous one I had assumed I lost..."punked" is the now the more logical explaination.


----------



## NavComm (30 Aug 2007)

Mine was fine while I was on the base in Esquimalt, got home in August and it was gone within a few weeks.


----------



## BernDawg (30 Aug 2007)

We got so tired of losing magnets (snitched, washed off etc) that 9D and I now have the window clingers on both vehs.


----------



## kratz (30 Aug 2007)

One family, we have had to buy six just to keep one on our car. I agree, the vynal ones that stick inside the car window is becoming more appealing.


----------



## Simon (30 Aug 2007)

Ive been buying them in 40 lots from CFPSA and selling them at cost in Newmarket,(saves everyone shipping and availability means quick turnover), about 5 % are resells from magnet bandits(hopefully they put them on thier own cars) and 1 sofar from a baboon at african Lion safari who promptly ate it. >


----------



## megany (30 Aug 2007)

I took mine off last night before putting my car through the car wash - great idea!

My father's had one on his truck for a few years now and hasn't lost it yet!  And that truck has seen a lot of mileage - multiple trips per year to the Maritimes (from the Trenton area), lots of time around universities (thanks to my sister and I) and the odd NS-NL ferry crossing.

That said, you should see the size of the cardboard yellow ribbon hanging in the window of his workshop in NS.  It's probably the biggest yellow ribbon in that county.


----------



## Brockvegas (30 Aug 2007)

I'm seriously considering stealing one, do you have any idea how hard it is to find them here? I've been looking for a month and haven't seen a single one! (for sale that is)


----------



## Munxcub (30 Aug 2007)

I ordered mine online. I suppose I could have checked the armoury here but I didn't think of that at the time.


----------



## kratz (30 Aug 2007)

> I'm seriously considering stealing one, do you have any idea how hard it is to find them here? I've been looking for a month and haven't seen a single one! (for sale that is)



If a person does support the troops, there is a way. The CANEX online store allows people to purchase the magnets and more.


----------



## Brockvegas (30 Aug 2007)

thnx Krats, I was being somewhat sarcastic. I've really gotta start thinking about the "tone" in which I think things, doesn't really come through well on a computer, which kind of sucks, cause I've gotten sarcasm down to an artform.

I've never actually thought of stealing one, but they are quite difficult to find. Other than online of course.


----------



## karl28 (30 Aug 2007)

I am from Trenton just  had to buy my second set of  Desert Camo support the troops  stolen from the back of my car with the new set I taped them on the inside of my rear window  ;D


----------



## 18-and-ready (30 Aug 2007)

anyone got ideas on why they are being stolen? is it some anti war hippy running around or just kids wanting to re sell them


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Aug 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> anyone got ideas on why they are being stolen? is it some anti war hippy running around or just kids wanting to re sell them



My experience of living in the world for the last 53 years is that anything you don't secure with nails, screws or a lock will eventually be stolen by someone who thinks they deserve what you have without having to go through the trouble of earning it or, by someone who thinks they are going to make you have a bad day by taking, smashing or defacing it.


----------



## Junior17 (30 Aug 2007)

I was in CFB Gagetown for my BMQ and I was told that no one ever dared to steal a magnet off a vehicle around there ... and now I'm in Meaford on my DP1 and I still feel confident mine won't disappear .. but my mom lives in Hamilton and had hers stolen within days, same for my brother ... I don't know what motivates people to steal them .. ignorance ? greed ? stupidity ?


----------



## klcarlson (30 Aug 2007)

My wife was tired of getting her magnets stolen so she had decals put on the side windows on our van. They are 3 feet long and 12 inches tall. Steal that....


----------



## Brockvegas (30 Aug 2007)

Nice.


----------



## chrisf (30 Aug 2007)

Junior17 said:
			
		

> I was in CFB Gagetown for my BMQ and I was told that no one ever dared to steal a magnet off a vehicle around there ... and now I'm in Meaford on my DP1 and I still feel confident mine won't disappear .. but my mom lives in Hamilton and had hers stolen within days, same for my brother ... I don't know what motivates people to steal them .. ignorance ? greed ? stupidity ?



It's clearly driven by the underground market in ribbon shaped magnets.


----------



## GAP (30 Aug 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It's clearly driven by the underground market in ribbon shaped magnets.



They repaint them pink and advertise for whatever pink stands for!!


----------



## Brockvegas (30 Aug 2007)

That would be Breast Cancer


----------



## FullMetalParka (1 Sep 2007)

If a bunch of bums in Vancouver can steal copper address numbers and pipe from a damn church, I'm sure they have no problem stealing some magnets. Some people just make me sick.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Sep 2007)

I've had mine a few years.  Maybe because it's a temperate CADPAT ribbon on a green vehicle, no one notices it.


----------



## Brockvegas (4 Sep 2007)

I can't see people stealing them being a problem in my town, damn near half the cars in the city have the magnets on them, and almost ALL the vehicles from the surrounding "rural" areas.


----------



## Simon (6 Sep 2007)

I just ordered 30  more magnets from CFPSA, theyre almost gone now and ive gotta wait a week or two to get em, we're pushin ten bucks each with proceeds going to Captain Trever Greene  on the 26th in Van. We are behind you sir.


----------



## megany (8 Sep 2007)

Well, I spoke too soon.  Mine was stolen yesterday - either from the mall or from the organization where we did our company wide volunteering day.  I think it was stolen from the mall, though, because I don't recall seeing it when I was hiding my purse in my trunk.   

I just called my dad to report on the missing magnet.  I'll have to pick one up from the city - Calgary is selling them as a way of attempting to downplay the fact their employees are not allowed to put ribbons on city owned vehicles.


----------



## rwgill (8 Sep 2007)

I thought that my were constantly being stolen, then I realized they were coming off in those gas station car washes.


----------



## FastEddy (8 Sep 2007)

megsy said:
			
		

> Well, I spoke too soon.  Mine was stolen yesterday - either from the mall or from the organization where we did our company wide volunteering day.  I think it was stolen from the mall, though, because I don't recall seeing it when I was hiding my purse in my trunk.
> 
> I just called my dad to report on the missing magnet.  I'll have to pick one up from the city - Calgary is selling them as a way of attempting to downplay the fact their employees are not allowed to put ribbons on city owned vehicles.


----------



## JesseWZ (13 Oct 2007)

Well I just had my first theft the other day. I was parked in the U of M Parkade (as I have been doing for a couple of years) and came back after classes to find my magnet removed and a  quaint magnet shaped hole of dirt on display instead. I am rather unhappy is it was my last TW CADPAT one and I like it better. Oh well, back to the yellow. Good thing I bought up a supply when I was in the Canex at St Jean.


----------



## Dirt Digger (23 Oct 2007)

Survived two years in the GTA without having my magnet stolen.  

Moved to Belleville, and had it stolen within one month, while I was overseas...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2007)

It's a piss off for sure, but as long as they put it on another car, I don't really mind.


----------



## walrath (23 Oct 2007)

I switched to a sticker after the magnet was stolen.


----------



## c.jacob (2 Nov 2007)

walrath said:
			
		

> I switched to a sticker after the magnet was stolen.



  I switched to the license plate cover.


----------



## JBoyd (2 Nov 2007)

perhaps they are being stolen by people that do not support the troops? just a thought. Kind of like how non-christains will steal the jesus fish off the back of cars.. to make an idiotic statement??


----------



## c.jacob (30 Apr 2009)

So a while back I bought one of the support our troop license plate covers to remedy my problem of magnets being stolen. Earlier this week don't I get up to find that that plate cover has been stolen. Along with the license plate.   :yellow:


----------



## dh101 (1 May 2009)

It's happened to me, sometimes they also fall off if you go through the car wash, try getting the sticker ones instead.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (1 May 2009)

Most likely just kids having bets on how many they can get in a night or something.We use to try and see how many unscrew light bulbs we could get off peoples trees outside at Christmas.Teenagers with nothing better to do. I don't think its anything more than that.


----------



## LukerB (2 May 2009)

I've noticed this quite a bit as well.
I'm from Barrie, Ontario. A friend of mine who is in the Infantry PPCLI has given his parents 3 different sets due to them being stolen off their cars. It's ridiculous, not to mention he is now preparing for his second tour in Afghanistan this September.
Though it seems like a small thing it all boils down to having some respect. Not to mention, don't touch other people's ****.
Just last week I pulled into the parking lot at the movies here. We were sitting in the car for a minute when a group of kids.. looked to be about 16 years old, walked up to the back of my car and I guess didn't notice I was in it. One of them took the magnet off my car and needless to say I got out fairly quick, grabbed him, and had a nice little chat with him while he put the magnet back "exactly how it was".
I guess it's mostly young guys like that trying to impress their friends by stealing things from other people. I know what it's like to be that age, but really.. steal something else that doesn't have as much significance to why you live so freely.


----------



## RetiredRoyal (2 May 2009)

mine got swiped too


----------



## mariomike (2 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Most likely just kids having bets on how many they can get in a night or something.We use to try and see how many unscrew light bulbs we could get off peoples trees outside at Christmas.Teenagers with nothing better to do. I don't think its anything more than that.



That's what forced Mercedes-Benz to switch to flat hood ornaments.


----------



## FastEddy (2 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Most likely just kids having bets on how many they can get in a night or something.We use to try and see how many unscrew light bulbs we could get off peoples trees outside at Christmas.Teenagers with nothing better to do. I don't think its anything more than that.





That's the problem, people think it's "Cute" or just Teenagers being Teenagers. Well its not "Cute" its Theft or Vandalism and when I caught them, they went to Juivee.

Our street likes to decorate at Christmas this winter we had a rash of Vandalism of Nativity Scenes, Lawn Decorations (Deers, Santa's Smashed) and Lights removed.

If this is the work of Teenagers just being "Cute", well it isn't and people who condone it or turn a blind eye are just as much part of the problem.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 May 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> That's the problem, people think it's "Cute" or just Teenagers being Teenagers. Well its not "Cute" its Theft or Vandalism and when I caught them, they went to Juivee.
> 
> Our street likes to decorate at Christmas this winter we had a rash of Vandalism of Nativity Scenes, Lawn Decorations (Deers, Santa's Smashed) and Lights removed.
> 
> If this is the work of Teenagers just being "Cute", well it isn't and people who condone it or turn a blind eye are just as much part of the problem.



Where did I say it was cute.
Fact of the matter is it isn't a huge conspiracy that some members here seem to think.It's just teenagers being idiots.Not the Taliban,angry groups stealing magnets for a way of protest.People tend to always see a conspiracy where none is present.

As for kids going to Juivee for stealing magnets,that's a whole other topic IRT the young offenders act.

Fast eddy what are you doing as a MP to stop the stealing of magnets?If the police don't act they are part of the bigger problem aren't they.Any special tasks forces stood up to deal with the problem?Most likely not as there are far worse things around army bases such as oh I dunno,cocaine etc.

Next we will be discussing the hippies who hit my mailbox with a baseball bat last night.It must be cause I am in the army.

I'm sure just as many breast cancer magnets get stolen.

If it's a huge problem adapt to something as other members did like a license plate etc.The only reason they are getting stolen as it's something quick and easy.


			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> That's what forced Mercedes-Benz to switch to flat hood ornaments.



A perfect example of adapting to petty theft.


----------



## mariomike (17 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> A perfect example of adapting to petty theft.



They say a picture is worth one thousand words:


----------



## FastEddy (18 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Where did I say it was cute.
> Fact of the matter is it isn't a huge conspiracy that some members here seem to think.It's just teenagers being idiots.Not the Taliban,angry groups stealing magnets for a way of protest.People tend to always see a conspiracy where none is present.
> 
> As for kids going to Juivee for stealing magnets,that's a whole other topic IRT the young offenders act.
> ...



You didn't, the use of "Cute" is in accordance with an  acceptance  and attitude that certain actions are only harmless, childish, teenage or just kids having fun.

Of course those minors who were transported to Juvenal Hall were engaged in a bit more serious offenses than stealing bumper magnets. However, culprits engaged in this petty theft should be taken by the ear and deposited on the doorstep of their parents, with a strong warning to the wise.

The Heart of this matter is not the theft or annoyance or value but the Disrespect shown, regarding our Service Personnel and those who have paid the ultimate price.

I don't think that anyone here thinks that theres a huge conspiracy afoot, at least I haven't noticed.

As far as Narcotics, these allegations are actively being looked into.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (18 May 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> The Heart of this matter is not the theft or annoyance or value but the Disrespect shown, regarding our Service Personnel and those who have paid the ultimate price.
> 
> I don't think that anyone here thinks that theres a huge conspiracy afoot, at least I haven't noticed.
> 
> As far as Narcotics, these allegations are actively being looked into.


Do you really believe that is on the hormone fueled mind of some teenager? They are not thinking disrespect they are being idiots.

As for the allegations,my knowledge is your busts around the area i.e stopping guys at the front gate. 

Anywho I'm done with this one for now.Return to your public hanging and ear pulling conversation.Kids will be idiots. I'm sure they will realise their "childishness" by the time the next group reaches that age.

And to think I was disrespecting farmers by stealing apples off trees at night.
Man I was such a bad kid.


----------



## FastEddy (19 May 2009)

[quote author=X-mo-1979 

And to think I was disrespecting farmers by stealing apples off trees at night.
Man I was such a bad kid.
[/quote]

Just as a passing thought, its been my experience that Criminal Activities, Disrespect or Regard for the Law, had to start some where.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 May 2009)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> And to think I was disrespecting farmers by stealing apples off trees at night.
> Man I was such a bad kid.



Well, you _were_ disrespecting those farmers.  Just because you type it with a veil of sarcasm doesn't all of a sudden make it okay. 

We don't have a whole lot of apple trees in the city.  What we do have are cars.  So by your thinking, since there are lots of cars around, it's no big deal to steal them, right?  Heck, most times the charge is the same, Theft Under $5000.  Penalties would probably be about the same too.  
And stealing magnets is also Theft Under $5000.  And the disrespect comes from the fact that some junior wad thinks he can put his hands on someone elses property regardless of what it is.  Do many kids tend to do similar things as such?  Yes they do.  Do they get caught?  Yes they do.  What seems to make the difference is the kid you take home to the parent who is barely polite when the kid gets home because they are so pissed with their errant child (only to hear meaty smacks after the door closes) tends not to show up on the radar again.  The kid you take home to a parent who shakes their incapable head slowly, with great sadness and says something pithy like "boy, kids are such a handful these days" only to watch their little Mr./Missy stomp to their room and slam the door, those are the ones that we get the repeat business from.  
So I guess all that is to say anyone who thinks that taking a "dem little rascals" attitude when kids are committing crime are really helping facilitate it.


----------



## ajp (26 May 2009)

Canex also has the inside of the window vinly stickers.  I prefer them as I don't have to take the magnet off to wax my car (yea...a little too fussy).  I have sent many out to friends and family.  My magnet is on my fridge (and I don't take it off to wax).


----------

